# what qualifies a fish as "game?" Scioto report.



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been hitting up the lower Scioto for the last few weeks, usually early morning or late afternoon. Last week I did very well on crankbaits and actually caught quite a few smallies on a white roadrunner. Anyway, while we were out we saw some gar surfacing in a pool on the other side of the river. I had a heavy duty rod in my car and thought it might be fun to rig up something to try and catch them. I used a 30 pound mono leader and tied a large treble hook trailer to a bait hook. I caught a 6 inch sunfish on a bit of hotdog (had some in the backpack for lunch) and hooked it up as bait about 4 inches under a big bobber. A few casts into the pool and I got a bite, but the fish got off. The sunfish was still kicking though, so I cast it out again and Wham, I caught a big ol' gar. It was a fun fight and, looking at the fish, quite a unique experience all around. In a similar scenario, I was at griggs last week fishing for smallies and they weren't having it with any artificial lure. I decided to free cast a crawdad out and ended up landing a giant carp on my ultralight with 4 lb test. Both of these fish provided tremendous entertainment and a fantastic angling experience, yet they are both considered "trash" fish. I was curious as to the opinion of anyone else on what qualifies a fish to be considered good game. I know that neither the carp nor gar are tasty, but there are plenty of prized gamefish that are inedible (tarpon, for instance). I would like to hear what some others have to say on the matter, because to me it seems a tad unfair to these tremendous fish.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Eye of the beholder, bro. Any fish primarily pursued for sport and not for food, in my book, is a game fish.
I'm sure there's a spiffy definition somewhere, but that's mine.

I know of a few very serious carp fishermen. I know guys who guide people for carp. 
For them, I'm certain they are game fish.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice catch! That is on my to do list.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

bigticket said:


> I...Both of these fish provided tremendous entertainment and a fantastic angling experience, yet they are both considered "trash" fish. I was curious as to the opinion of anyone else on what qualifies a fish to be considered good game. I know that neither the carp nor gar are tasty, but there are plenty of prized gamefish that are inedible (tarpon, for instance). I would like to hear what some others have to say on the matter, because to me it seems a tad unfair to these tremendous fish.


I agree, why let someone else dictate your idea of fun. FWIW, I personally have ZERO interest in catching bass. However, for some people it is an obsession and obviously has the largest draw for professional anglers. On trips up north I really enjoy catching Pike - but most of the locals consider them a trash fish.

*On another note, I wouldn't be so hasty to say that gar are inedible. I have heard from several reliable folks that gar are in fact edible, and quite tasty. Many of them likened gar to eating snake meat. Very white, firm meat, slender fillet down both sides. No, can't say I've eaten it - but I might try a bite or two if fixed by someone who has.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree these fish have a bad rep but man when you hook into a 10-15 pound carp it is a BLAST! bu sheephead are garbage! I dont care if they weigh 50 pounds. SICK!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

IMO a "game fish" is any fish that can be specificly targeted. Yes you can put that in Websters!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Personally I will fish for anything that bites and dont really consider any fish trash fish.


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

i agree with small mouth..i love to fish but really dont have the time or the paitence to target just one type of fish...i cast out and hope to get anything to bite... as far as game fish.. i found one definition as to what is considerd game fish 

" Game fish are fish pursued for sport by recreational anglers. They can be freshwater or marine fish. Game fish can be eaten after being caught, though increasingly anglers practise catch and release to improve fish populations. Some game fish are also targeted commercially, particularly salmon."


so my opinion like others have said already is that anything that ur after is " GAME "


----------



## El_Bombero (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been to Canada a couple of times only to get the blank stares of people in disbelief that I actually enjoy catching the pike and "ignoring" the walleyes. Well, there's nothing much more exciting than seeing a "snake" spring load into his trademark "S" curve and then rocket to your lure. Hold on to your rod, your hat and yer backend because when they slam it, there's not much else as rockin' as that. That's a game fish in my opinion.

One angler's trash is another's prey.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch...While I'll agree with you about carp being questionable eating I'm gonna disagree with you about the gar...Gr meat is actually really good stuff...I'd rate it up there with just about everything...Its is pale white boneless meat that has no fishy flavor but it is usually a little bit firmer than other fish...Texture is kinda like a croos between fish and shrimp.


----------



## PapaBullhead (Jun 4, 2006)

I love any fish that wants to play with me. Edibility is almost always cultural. Eastern Europeans buy carp for New Years supper. Probably more people eat carp around the world than about any other fish. That's a beautiful gar. I'd be proud to have caught it. Good job!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

As a fly fisherman I target both those species as often as I can because they're a BLAST! Gar are just prehistorically awesome, and carp are probably one of the toughest species on earth to catch on a scent-free artificial. Also, if you ever wanted to catch a big smallie, fly fish to carp  the smallies will come running and steal the fly 9 times out of 10 haha. They cruise with the carp mid-day and take whatever he's scaring up.

And yes, I call em both game fish.


----------



## NDFish (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice work! Those carp are all over that area of Griggs right now.

I've only too recently done more fishing in the midwest. Most has been up north in Wisconsin and Canada. I think it all depends on where you are and what you were raised up to catch. My Dad and I were always happy to catch a few bluegills bobber fishing growing up. Hell, until my mid-twenties, more than one sunfish in an evening was a GREAT day. As I fished more up north and learned more down here, you begin to appreicate a "good fight," regardless what is on the other end.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

I haven't eaten any gar, but carp yes. I high school we would spear carp by the galvanized barrel load. Our HS Biology teacher had an old frig gutted out that he turned into a smoker. We gave him the carp to smoke. He kept half and we got the other half.
The fish tasted great smoked. Once you get the big ugly scales and skin off them, they are just another chunk of fish meat, only usually much larger and thicker. You do have to remove the lateral mud vein though to eliminate the earthy flavor it can impart to the meat. Huge carp on an Ultralite w/4lb line or fly rod can be very game to say the least. Sheephead were also mentioned. They can also be very game. I had one take me about 50 yds. counter current upstream in my yak before I could get him in. That also was very game too.


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice catches there. I would consider the gar a game fish more so than the carp. But that is just opinion only. I don't look to catch carp, but if I were to hook up with one, I would be thrilled. I am definitely with you on the gar, it is just a cool looking prehistoric style of fish. Never caught one, but I have not gone out of my way to target them either. However, like many others have mentioned, gar is suppose to be good eating, but I think someone on this post mentioned it was boneless, I had always thought they were very bony. Maybe I was told wrong, I will have to try and have some someday.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I just call all fish what they are....fishh...Doesn't matter what kind it is its a fish too me...
Here are a few pics that I've posted on here before of me cleaning a small gator gar...


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

A fish on the end of a line is like a woman. You like them all just some more than others


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Gar are actually supposed to taste pretty good if you can find the meet on them... Just what I read I havent tried it. Probably like ten guys loading up their poles to go get some now lol. But the only fish I consider a trash fish now is those buffalo suckers. Mushi knows what I am talking about. I picked one up and couldnt get the slobber like stuff off of me for a long time. They are a hell of a fight but just real disgusting to pick up.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

El_Bombero said:


> I've been to Canada a couple of times only to get the blank stares of people in disbelief that I actually enjoy catching the pike and "ignoring" the walleyes. Well, there's nothing much more exciting than seeing a "snake" spring load into his trademark "S" curve and then rocket to your lure. Hold on to your rod, your hat and yer backend because when they slam it, there's not much else as rockin' as that. That's a game fish in my opinion.
> 
> One angler's trash is another's prey.


I have had the same experience with pike, some canadiens consider them a nuisance, my dad told me a story once that when he was up there with guys he worked with one of them was pissed that he caught a carp and the guide told him that people up there are after them more than the walleye, pike, or bass.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

cpr_mike1 said:


> But the only fish I consider a trash fish now is those buffalo suckers. Mushi knows what I am talking about. I picked one up and couldnt get the slobber like stuff off of me for a long time. They are a hell of a fight but just real disgusting to pick up.


DITTO TO THAT. If I catch one, I just cut the line. They are more disgusting than joan rivers in a two piece thong bikini.


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm really glad to hear that most peoples definition of gamefish is the same as mine. I was very curious, and it makes me feel a little better that the majority of people out there appreciate a good fight and a nice fish the same as I do. Fishing is no place for elitism, as long as the angler respects the fish and the body of water. I suppose it isn't very surprising that gar meat would be good, considering that they actually have a diet of live fish and high in protein. Their meat probably should be firm and I may have to try it some day. As for carp, I know that a large part of the world eats it regularly, but every time a look at one I can't help but think of how one of my friends described them as a "scaly sack full of goo." Also, the stories of how pike are considered annoying in Canada are extremely interesting and a perfect example of why I started this thread. That just blows me away, that someone would be annoyed at a big pike taking their lure.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I personally don't like to catch anything that I'm not targeting, but that is just me. I also fish bass tournaments and nothing can break your heart more than hooking a good fish and then finding out that it is another species, be it carp, musky, flatheads, sheephead, etc.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Dude, those are some nice fish. Looks like you had some fun. I'd love to catch one of those gar. I agree with everyone that all fish are game if your after them. That gar is sweet looking. Gar have received a really bad name over the years and I watched a show on T.V. about them the other night. Certain types of Gar were killed off and they actually tried to make them extinct. The biologists on the show basically defended the fish and said that many of the rumors about gar were untrue. The show focused on Alligator Gar, but also touched on other specimens.
anyways, great fish not trash fish!!


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a good example of a awesome fight from a "trash" fish. Most people would call the Lake Erie sheep-head (fresh water drum) a junk fish not worth catching and so did I for a long time until I went up there a few years ago and caught a 26" 8lb sheep-head. I was using a new 6'6" MH bait caster with 14lb mono and I thought this fish was going to snap my pole in half. I would LOVE to fish Lake Erie again for Drum.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

A good fight is a good fight. I feel accomplished when I catch what I am targeting, but will never pass up a good fight from any species. Carp fight as hard as any fish, probably harder than most, and often don't give up real easy. Congrats on some nice fish


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice fish and that gar is beautiful. No fish is trash to me. I love catching big drum, they throw down with the best of em, and have more than once saved my day from being skunked. I'm surprised nobody mentioned the noble Bowfin. Some of my most thrilling experiences came with one of those monsters on the line... don't like touchin 'em but they scrap that's for sure.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i say pound for pound carp are one of the best fighting fresh water fish out there


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

lunkerhunter said:


> I have a good example of a awesome fight from a "trash" fish. Most people would call the Lake Erie sheep-head (fresh water drum) a junk fish not worth catching and so did I for a long time until I went up there a few years ago and caught a 26" 8lb sheep-head. I was using a new 6'6" MH bait caster with 14lb mono and I thought this fish was going to snap my pole in half. I would LOVE to fish Lake Erie again for Drum.


I have no problem with drum either, I was up there last friday night and the hotel we were in was right accross the street from a bay, I mentioned to my son had we brought a couple poles we could have gotten into some sheephead.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

A double header of big Sheepshead on a perch spreader in Erie is about all you can handle. Several times I've had to lay the pole down and haul the line in by hand for fear of breaking the pole or putting a permanent bend in it (that is, fishing with steel poles, a long while back for sure). Too bad drum aren't good eating. They have soft, mushy, gray meat that doesn't taste good. In Sandusky, we kept some for fertilizer in Gramps garden. His tomatoes were the size of X-mas trees and produced heavy. They are great sport to catch though.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I know we are talking about an appreciation for Drum here, which I agree a good fight is all I am looking for. But pound for pound there is no better fighter than a smallmouth. No one can convince me otherwise.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

You can tell by the look on the fishes faces that they feel cheated.


----------

